# Got some new shoes



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

20x8.5 with 245/35/20Y. only paid 1200:


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Those arent Shoes, Theyre wheels and tires. :fluffy:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ks0385 said:


> Those arent Shoes, Theyre wheels and tires. :fluffy:


maybe you just dont get the whole shoe comment.
very nice though, makes the car look euro inspired, and whats up with the tails? they look weird.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oooooooooh led tail light conversion !!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah the tails are LED


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I like your Altima alot. I hope I hit the jackpot when I go to A.C. for my 21st like you did. The rims are a nice touch though, take care of them now!


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

I always thought that those kinda wheels looked :lame: on anything but crazy supras and other high-end import cars

however, to be completely honest, i actually like them on your car. The entire car is clean and relatively classy, as opposed to some of the more ricey and gaudy ones i see on a daily basis

good stuff!! congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

P.S. - before anyone yells at me for saying that i *thought* they were lame, lemmie explain:

I have a '97 240sx, non-se. My wheels look very similar, and they're 4-lug. I happen to like the 5-spoke, 5-lug wheels that come on the SE 240s, so because of that, i never liked the ones you and i have. Just thought I'd clarify.

Again, though, i like yours alot. They look alot nicer on your car than they do on my 240!!!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

exhuast, rims, lights, eyelids all are very :thumbup:


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

God I hate that grill. 

(But the new rims look pretty good.) :cheers:


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

FadedKM83 said:


> God I hate that grill.
> 
> (But the new rims look pretty good.) :cheers:


me too. new one is on the way. should ship out monday.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i like those taillights :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good. Real clean looking. I agree about the grille. Needs one that gives it more of a "sport" look, like a mesh grille. Very nice Alti.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

damn thats a tight Azz altima u have. so clean and the new shoes are holding it down... keep on reppin! love it!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice rims, but the eyebrows are the most badass thing on that car....whew. nice


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much did that led tail conversion cost ya and what kind of led did you use ?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

it is not a conversion, rather a new taillight assembly with LED's. comes in various finishes. chrome, smoke, black, CF. bought them used for $145.


----------



## 87na (Mar 31, 2005)

looks nice dude, what kinda exhaust is that?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

exhaust is GReddy Evo II


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

its a stillen product?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn good price
and some fairly nice wheels 

well, i like em


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> its a stillen product?


no but they carry them. so does customenterprise and a few other places.


----------

